# At what age did you have your first kiss?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

And no parents don't count.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Was in Grade 5 so I was around 12. Kissed my "girlfriend" in the corner of the schoolyard with people surrounding us so the teachers couldn't see. It was a pretty big deal, lol.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

13


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

24. Not that long ago. Started laughing in the middle of it...I made that weird. Now that I think about it, I hope he didn't take that the wrong way...


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

21


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

15


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hasn't happened.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

17. With my first boyfriend on the first day he came to visit me in Finland.


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

Haven't kissed anyone yet.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

23


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

I have given my cats plenty of kisses on their foreheads throughout the years.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

xxDark Horse said:


> And no parents don't count.


I would hope no one would count their parents as their first kiss. 

lol


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Involuntary or voluntary only?


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I was 7 or 8 i think. But it was with a girl and i hated it, so i think it barely counts. Still haven't kissed a boy.


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

I had my first kiss a couple of months ago.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Can't remember. Think it was second grade and an accident. I ran into Ashley S., who had a crush on me and our mouths connected. Weird, I know.

Official? 15 or 16 with a senior girl. B)


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Kindergarten probably. Like 6? We used to all kiss on my friend's little brother, he ended up gay. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think it was 5th grade for first legit one. It was a dare and I wasn't one to back down from one of those. It was weird and I am not sure if it has improved much since then.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

10 or 11, I can't recall now


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

9 in a game of ttruth or dare. sloppy work son


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

23 and it wasn't amazing as everyone makes it out to be 

Kissing takes practice, I love it now.


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

kissed by a girl at 12
kissed by a boy at 17

kissed some ppl for dares and at parties but I'm not a big fan of it


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

18


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Like 8.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Iv'e never kissed a girl before. 






I havn't kissed a guy either...


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Never because I'm a guy with SA. Won't happen. Don't care. Next question please!


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

17 on my first date. It was actually my goal that night and I drove home happy as hell that I accomplished it.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Can't remember very clearly...but I want to say 10. Might've been 10. *shrugs*


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Proper snog - 14

Dare kiss where people laughed and I ran off crying - 7

Kiss with a relaxed goose - never


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I think it was 11 ... or it was 12 ?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Never even come close to kissing a girl.


----------



## JohnCrack (Jan 11, 2014)

24 and it was not what everyone would consider normal...there was tongue sticking involved...it felt ecstatic but wrong at the same time.


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

13 . I regret it.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

29. Didn't enjoy one for a few more years.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I' am saving myself 'for marriag'e.

This poll is indec'ent.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sean07 said:


> Proper snog - 14
> 
> Dare kiss where people laughed and I ran off crying - 7
> 
> *Kiss with a relaxed goose - never*


Geese are such prudes. Geez.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

probably offline said:


> Geese are such prudes. Geez.


Just the relaxed ones


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

never


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Never had first kiss


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

kappa


----------



## skyless (Sep 26, 2015)

I was 14, and I really wish it had been with someone else. (Actually almost did kiss someone else before that) My first kiss was not good, he immediately tried to put his tongue in my mouth. Ew.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Older than 23. I really need to start dating or something one of these days, but I don't care. Sometimes I like being in a nunnery.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Older than 23


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

18.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

I said 13 but it was mostly just awkwardly pressing our lips together for 2 seconds and being embarrassed for the rest of the night. We didn't know what the hell we were doing. My first REAL kiss was when I was 15.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Does it count if it's not on the lips? I even think what I got was on the lips, but it's a bit blurry now. I was like ..uh, 4-6 years old


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I can't remember. Might have been 18.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

20


----------



## Jake93 (Sep 5, 2015)

19, we were both drunk so wasn't great.


----------



## Scaredypanda (Oct 4, 2015)

21 and still haven't... Wondering if it will ever happen


----------



## Pastelic (Jun 18, 2015)

Never.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I don't count these, but when I was 5, in kindergarten, a boy standing behind me kissed my back. I thought he was weird after that.

When I was 7 or 8, my dad's cousin's son who was 3 or 4 and called me his "girlfriend" kissed me. He had a cold, and his runny nose was dripping down his chin. I got it on my mouth.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Truth or dare around 4th grade. I remember not having the courage to kiss her, but when my dad pulled up in the driveway as the night was ending I ran over and kissed her real quick-like on the cheek. My dad actually saw it through front windows of the house and asked me about it when I closed the care door. I remember feeling mortified that he saw it and ask me. I denied it.

First real kiss was around 18. Quite miss it.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

cheese is delicious!


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

are kisses even real


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I think I was 16. I thought it was gross.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Wtf are you people even talking about


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

26


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

My mother kissed me once when I was 9 :/


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I was 18 years old.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Sisters don't count 
Lol


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Never.


----------



## Elixer (Sep 11, 2014)

16....don't regret a damn thing about it


----------



## SadGhost (Oct 23, 2015)

12. 

It was kind of like a make-out threesome with me, the boy in question, and my best friend. 

The guy turned out to be gay, but I guess he hadn't figured that out yet.

They both lived in a town a couple of hours away from my city and left for home the next day. I really thought about him an awful lot and was very heartbroken for a long while after when he never called.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

On current numbers, 42% of people on here have never kissed/been kissed by anyone.  Why don't people love us... SAers are so cool.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Threads like this do a good job reminding me that I am a ****ing undesirable weirdo even for SAS standards.

To answer the question, never.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I kissed a pillow and I liked it!


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Sweet eighteen!


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

There was a girl in kindergarten that used to try to kiss me during recess but that doesn't count lmao. My first kiss was when I was 12, with my first gf. She was at my house for my sister's slumber party. And a few minutes later I had my first french kiss. And later on that night a few other firsts. Yeah we did things 12 year olds really had no business doing imo. It was pretty awesome though.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

My first real kiss was with my first boyfriend on our second date, in the theater during the movie Poltergeist. I was 15. I wasn't supposed to date until I was 16, but somehow got away with it.

There were a few previous kisses during games of Spin the bottle, but i didn't count those.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Jake93 said:


> 19, we were both drunk so wasn't great.


I like drunken kisses more than sober kisses.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

30+ kissless virgin. Feels bad man.

But it's also not at all surprising. On top of SA I've always had standards that were way too high. I always went for girls that were way out of my league.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

i think it was 10 or 11


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AllTheSame said:


> There was a girl in kindergarten that used to try to kiss me during recess but that doesn't count lmao. My first kiss was when I was 12, with my first gf. She was at my house for my sister's slumber party. And a few minutes later I had my first french kiss. And later on that night a few other firsts. Yeah we did things 12 year olds really had no business doing imo. It was pretty awesome though.


No wonder you watch your kids like a hawk! :afr


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> No wonder you watch your kids like a hawk! :afr




This is posted on my refrigerator, by the way. Seriously.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AllTheSame said:


> This is posted on my refrigerator, by the way. Seriously.


 I hope your daughters read that! For $350, I'd like an "L", Pat?! :spit

Those rules seem different when you're older, that's for sure.

Get a lawyer :lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

AllTheSame said:


> This is posted on my refrigerator, by the way. Seriously.


How to be an unhealthily overprotective parent 101.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> I hope your daughters read that! For $350, I'd like an "L", Pat?! :spit
> 
> Those rules seem different when you're older, that's for sure.
> 
> Get a lawyer :lol.


Lol yep, they have read it. Actually we got into a discussion about dating somehow at the dinner table a couple of months ago. Me, my three kids, my mom and dad were at the table. And I said to my girls "When you go on a date, whatever he does to you, I'm going to do to him". And I got mixed reactions lmoa. My dad just kind of looked at me funny lol. My mom laughed so hard she almost spit out her drink. My son laughed and my two girls laughed and then rolled their eyes at me and said "Oh my God" and just gave me this look like I was crazy.

I would not want to be either of my two daughter's first serious boyfriends.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AllTheSame said:


> Lol yep, they have read it. Actually we got into a discussion about dating somehow at the dinner table a couple of months ago. Me, my three kids, my mom and dad were at the table. And I said to my girls "When you go on a date, whatever he does to you, I'm going to do to him". And I got mixed reactions lmoa. My dad just kind of looked at me funny lol. My mom laughed so hard she almost spit out her drink. My son laughed and my two girls laughed and then rolled their eyes at me and said "Oh my God" and just gave me this look like I was crazy.
> 
> I would not want to be either of my two daughter's first serious boyfriends.


Well, you caught the Victoria's Secret early enough. :lol


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Sadly, 16. I didn't want it, he just kissed me. He kissed me again and I just felt nothingness. Then he became my boyfriend for the next 4 years and what a long, regretful 4 years those were because he was a terrible person (also fat bald and unattractive) but my self-esteem was that small. Still, I'm completely responsible for letting it go on that long and I forgave myself already.

Every single kiss I had with him I felt nothing. I thought it was just something you did in relationships.

My first_ real_ kiss (even though I probably kissed hundreds of times before then) was when I was 20 and I actually felt something. Didn't know that's how kissing was supposed to feel. I'm so grateful for that experience.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

15 lol! Barely remember it. I remember I was a bit of an ******* to him. Ugh being young and impressionable sucks. He got me a gift I really liked, but all my "friends" laughed and made fun of it. I kinda just went along with them. Always trying to fit in. It's getting better though- now that i'm 29! (i quoted friends because i look back and realize they were friends, or what others would call them, but i was soooo anxious i didn't feel close, connected, understood, etc.)


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

22 and have yet to kiss anybody. (Well unless you consider a pillow to be something)


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

tongues etc ? about 13 - aah michelle !! practiced on my pillow for a few nights before !! 

she moved onto my mate about 2 days later :-(


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've never really liked kissing. I think I had one sort of OK kiss that I remember (with tongue,) but even that was nothing to write home about. Many terrible ones too. Even some of my dream kisses are terrible because of the reference material.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

I was 27. I kissed her after the 6th or 7th date. It was very slow going.

To be honest, I always enjoyed giving her affectionate kisses more than kissing on the lips. Like kissing on the cheek or forehead.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I've never really liked kissing. I think I had one sort of OK kiss that I remember (with tongue,) but even that was nothing to write home about. Many terrible ones too. Even some of my dream kisses are terrible because of the *reference material*.


Reference material?


----------



## Loverman (Jan 22, 2017)

I have been kissed once before about four years ago, which was technically my first kiss, but I don't consider it to be my first kiss anymore.

Why?

Because the kiss felt so empty, lifeless, vapid, hollow, and meaningless. My brother meant well to find a girl who liked me and got me to talk to her (by some miracle), and so we did, and we smacked lips for a minute or two. Sure, the initial surface level reaction I had was positive, but as I dated more and I began to understand even more just who I wanted, I retroactively disowned that kiss and now I consider that lip lock utterly meaningless. This was after I lost my last GF from being hit by a car and dying in the hospital, so I didn't want anything to do with anyone in the first place.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ThatGuy11200 said:


> I was 27. I kissed her after the 6th or 7th date. It was very slow going.
> 
> To be honest, I always enjoyed giving her affectionate kisses more than kissing on the lips. Like kissing on the cheek or forehead.
> 
> Reference material?


The real life kisses.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The real life kisses.


Ah, that makes sense.

Incidentally, I got curious about the little skull in your location description and pasted it into Yahoo. It actually came up with search results for skulls and even gave suggestions using the skull. I had no idea it could do that!


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

I would have been 18, and don't remember it at all because I was incredibly drunk. It was in a club, so there wasn't anything romantic about the whole thing. What I remember most was a random guy high-fiving me afterwards.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ThatGuy11200 said:


> Ah, that makes sense.
> 
> Incidentally, I got curious about the little skull in your location description and pasted it into Yahoo. It actually came up with search results for skulls and even gave suggestions using the skull. I had no idea it could do that!


That's cool, it's just an emoji I copied and pasted lol


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

when was everybody's last kiss that set their heart aflutter ? and they got all tingly and breathless etc.

Personally, some time ago for me before I met my last long term partner, and it wasn't her - it ended very well !!


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

At least 5. It was some sort of weird trend to give smooches like the adults.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Um haha my first attempt at my first kiss was horrible, around 12 maybe. Me, my sister and our friend decided to take turns to sneak around the house and go kiss this guy we liked. I remember I grabbed his face between my hands and I wanted to do a fast kiss, I didn't get to though cause I eneded up head butting him in the mouth instead of kissing him. 

The other kisses after that one were fine though, including my fist real kiss at 14 lol


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

24 yrs old with the love of my life (just the truth, no cheesy stuff).

It happened inside a McDonalds in Bonn, Germany.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

I was 14. It happened at school. It was one of the most awkward experiences I have ever had.


----------

